# 5x5 Solve Breakdown



## pjk (Feb 21, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, what is your avg 5x5 solve breakdown?


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 21, 2008)

50, 55, 40


----------



## Pedro (Feb 21, 2008)

bad...like...50, 1:30, 30


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 21, 2008)

35/xx/34

My average varies from week-to-week, so I can't give a definite answer on my edges average.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 22, 2008)

10 10 10 MWA HAHAH!!! lol no but really something like.... 40 1:10 25
lol yeah my edges suck i know.. so what?!


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Feb 22, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> 10 10 10 MWA HAHAH!!! lol no but really something like.... 40 1:10 25
> lol yeah my edges suck i know.. so what?!



Mind telling me what a break down is D:


----------



## MiloD (Feb 22, 2008)

50-55, 1:10-1:20, 40-50
I need to work on everything.


----------



## edd5190 (Feb 22, 2008)

andrewvo1324 said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > 10 10 10 MWA HAHAH!!! lol no but really something like.... 40 1:10 25
> ...



Centers + edges + 3x3


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 22, 2008)

55, 1:35, 25

My edge pairing is terrible on the 5x5x5.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 22, 2008)

1:20
2:30
50

I'm horrible at pairing the edges. I use the beginner method for it. Need to work on that more.
The 5x5x5 is my worst cube.


----------



## aznblur (Feb 22, 2008)

I think

45/55/35

My 3x3x3 part stinks.


----------



## Y2k (Feb 22, 2008)

I think 15 (minutes) / 15 (minutes) / and 2 (minutes)

I only can do a 5x5 on gabbasoft currently, so I hope those times DRASTICALLY change when I get one for real.


----------



## Erik (Feb 22, 2008)

I guess 28/43/22, it's just a wild guess


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 23, 2008)

On a good solve: 40, ∞, 25
On a normal solve: 50, ∞², 35


----------



## brad711 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Count your blessings*

Count your blessings everyone- heres mine:
2:30+5:00+1:00
I need to practice more, and I've never lubed my 5x5.


----------



## tim (Feb 24, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> On a good solve: 40, ∞, 25
> On a normal solve: 50, ∞², 35



So you've never solved one?


----------



## Gunnar (Feb 24, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> 50, 55, 40



That's interesting, Arnaud!

We were quite even at the Swedeish Cube day, but my times are rather:

42, 1:05, 25


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 24, 2008)

Gunnar said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > 50, 55, 40
> ...


That's a 2:12 average. I got a 2:25 average at Benelux 2008. I guess you know which part you should improve to get sub 2.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 25, 2008)

Here's mine... 

35-40 / 45-50 / 25-35

My centers used to be better, and my edges are sometimes better. My 3x3, believe it or not, is sometimes worse (depending on the cube).

BTW, those add up to 1:45 - 2:05 solves, just in my range.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 25, 2008)

Mine: 1:05, 1:40, 50. So sad.

Does anyone have a good tool for measuring splits? (The most accurate way is to watch videos of solves, but that's too much hassle.) I did this about a week ago by using 3 instances of JNetCube (avg of 10), but that means pausing between phases while switching instances. It would be nice if there were a timer program that would allow you to set a number of splits, and then hit spacebar when you finish each step. I'd really like this to measure how fast I am at the various steps in 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 BLD.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 25, 2008)

Mike, you can use this one:
http://www.rubiks.tw/timer/timer.php

you can choose "layer by layer", so it has 3 parts...maybe it works for centers, edges and corners


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks, Pedro - that's perfect!

I could use more steps for big cubes BLD, but this will work for some of them, anyway.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 25, 2008)

I do something like 45-60-30


----------



## Pedro (Feb 25, 2008)

on "fridrich" you have 4 steps...but I'm guessing you want like...5 (corners, +centers, xcenters, middle edges, wings)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah, I was thinking 6 - memorization, corners, +centers, xcenters, middle edges, wings. Or maybe even 9, so I could break down the memorization phases as well. But hey, 4 gives me a lot to work with. Thanks again.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice idea Mike. Hopefully it will be available in JNet (or another program) in the future.


----------



## philkt731 (Feb 26, 2008)

45-1:12-28 or so


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 26, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Nice idea Mike. Hopefully it will be available in JNet (or another program) in the future.


You can actually do splits in CCT by tapping one side of the Stackmat timer.


----------



## Richard (Feb 26, 2008)

Haha, so i guess i'm the only one who uses k4? Sad day.

1 min layer plus centers
35 sec f4l
40 sec LL

2:15 total avg or so...


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 26, 2008)

Richard, I can use k4, but it takes over 3:00. Here's my breakdowns for a solve.

1:21 layer + centers
52 f4l
50 LL

That adds up to 3:03.


----------



## adragast (Feb 28, 2008)

My breakdown:
> 1 min centers / around 2 min edges / around 45 seconds for 3x3 part

I am improving quite fast on edges but my times for centers seem to be stucked... I don't get how you can be so fast at it...


----------



## pajodaep (Feb 29, 2008)

my bests so far are:
45, 1:30, 40 (using vangalen's method)
45, 2:00, 40 (using bigcubes.com method)
though i still need to join a competition to change my times.


----------



## mmMarco17 (Dec 10, 2009)

50, 70, 35 =/

And I'm stuck.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 10, 2009)

27-30, 1:15-1:25, 1:40-1:50

This is not the amount of time it takes me, just the time displayed on the timer when I get to each step. I am around the same with AVG as I am with bigcubes, though bigcubes is my main method.


----------



## sz35 (Dec 12, 2009)

30/50/25


----------

